# My retrofit installed!



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome man. Got any shots of the front in daylight with the lights off? Curious to see how OE they look.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

No not yet. I'll try to get some tomorrow or so


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking good D.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

lights off


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Mmmmm! Yep, you just sealed the deal soon as I get my tax return... a retrofit is happening!

Those look so nice, extremely clean and those should have come standard on our cars! At least give us the option to add it.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

lol yeah well where i live it's VERY dark at night and think street lights are like every half mile or so. I like to be able to see whats around me since there are A TON of deer out where I live


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah I live in a rural county, not many street lights unless you get close to Fredericksburg.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Any night time pics?? Those just look beautiful, and make me jealous lol


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

they really look nice but,1600 bucks is steep


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> they really look nice but,1600 bucks is steep


Remember that when buying products theres 3 things your paying for..... PRICE, QUALITY and AVAILABILITY. You only get to chose two.

Something high quality done quickly is expensive....(IE: these lights)
Something cheap and quick is poor quality (IE: most overseas products)
Something thats quality and inexpensive will take time to make.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

maven said:


> Remember that when buying products theres 3 things your paying for..... PRICE, QUALITY and AVAILABILITY. You only get to chose two.
> 
> Something high quality done quickly is expensive....(IE: these lights)
> Something cheap and quick is poor quality (IE: most overseas products)
> Something thats quality and inexpensive will take time to make.


How long would the timeframe be to say, cut the cost in half and keep the quality??


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> How long would the timeframe be to say, cut the cost in half and keep the quality??


Keeping in mind that Dans retrofit is actaully $2000 all in, an exact duplicate of his setup at 65% the price would be 3-5 weeks wait. I cant exactly repliacte his setup for any less than that. The projectors($360), bulbs($190) and ballasts($170) are all expensive and set the largest portion of the price.

Some simple substitution of bulbs and ballasts could save another $200. To be at truly half the cost, we'd need to change from the RX350BX projectors. PM or email and we can discuss exact pricing and other options in full detail


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

Well I could have saved 160 if I went with my other option in projectors the TL. Yeah if you use Philips 85122+ and morimoto ballasts you shaved a lot of money. Also the labor is what was actually a big killer in my retrofit. If you cut the labor in half you're still making out better than I did. I also didn't want a set up that in a month or so Id want to change for something better. The projectors I used are a lil harder to come by than most they come from newer Lexus rx350.

I sold my oem lamps to maven so he can show you guys what can be done. I'm sure once he's done with those there will be pics


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

The RX350s are probably my favorite projector. Awesome light, lightweight and compact. They just aren't cheap. TLs have been the gold standard in the retrofit world for a few years now, but they are relatively huge and hard to hide all the workings of. I recommend MH1s, EVOX-Rs, and RX350....in that order, based on price and performance.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

maven said:


> Remember that when buying products theres 3 things your paying for..... PRICE, QUALITY and AVAILABILITY. You only get to chose two.
> 
> Something high quality done quickly is expensive....(IE: these lights)
> Something cheap and quick is poor quality (IE: most overseas products)
> Something thats quality and inexpensive will take time to make.


just like a paint job,i know i think the world works this way


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

well lets use this as an example of a retrofit. I'm trying to make a comparable retrofit to the one i have 

Headlights : $200 (i rounded up a tad. They aren't very cheap)
Projectors : TL $205 (zkw-r included clear lens for those who don't know)
bulbs : philips 85122+ $95
shroud : E46-R $45 (you can choose whatever they are all about the same +- $5-10
Harness : $35 (or i think they are included in the price through maven)
ballasts : $110 Morimoto 3five ballasts 

$690 not including labor

Cheaper set up (most people would be pretty happy with this set up.)
I selected the Bixenon morimoto stage III kit Starts at $270 and with add ons goes up. (kit includes ballasts, bulbs shrouds, Harness, and projectors.)
I picked XB35 5000k bulbs +$30
and gatling v2 +$25
Headlights $200 if you buy TYC brand

$525 not including labor 

The second kit isn't too bad I personally am not a huge fan of the mini H1 but for a non lighting snob they are quite nice.

Another option...

TYC headlights : $200
Bi-xenon FX-R Stage III Kit $315 (comes with morimoto 3five ballasts, morimoto 3five bulbs (many flavors 4300k-6000k), any TRS shroud, TRS wire harness, and obviously FX-R projectors (these are D2S style projctors)) 
The FX-R stage III kit only has a few add ons. Biggest on is Philips bulbs for +$45
$515 



I can go on and on all day building these theoretical set ups. there's so many options out there some way more expensive than others. Not to mention if you add LEDs, CCFL, and paint there are too many set ups to list... lol


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh.....and that 3-5weeks wait for retrofits, just dropped to about a week plus shipping time, I got laid off from the dealership


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

$2000!!! I guess I've never looked into pricing on stuff like this before but I'm completely blown away by that price tag! I'm plenty content with my $35 headlights...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> $2000!!! I guess I've never looked into pricing on stuff like this before but I'm completely blown away by that price tag! I'm plenty content with my $35 headlights...


 I will stick with my cheapie HID's on this whip... No need for more money in lights than performance for me!


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

limited360 said:


> I will stick with my cheapie HID's on this whip... No need for more money in lights than performance for me!


Theres lots of schools of thought on lighting....I consider them a safety and performance item, like brakes, your car is truly a well rounded performer unless it has it all. SOme people consider everything besides horsepower frivolous. Like the guys who add 100+hp to their cars but dont touch the brakes.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

maven said:


> Theres lots of schools of thought on lighting....I consider them a safety and performance item, like brakes, your car is truly a well rounded performer unless it has it all. SOme people consider everything besides horsepower frivolous. Like the guys who add 100+hp to their cars but dont touch the brakes.



$35 vs $1000+ is a silly difference for safety and performance. Modern reflector housings do not create the same glare as they used to...

I have been doing retrofits for over 10 years. Did E55 bi-xenon projectors in a 98 Grand Cherokee as my first project. Its a cost vs. benefit for me...


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

convectional would be to get a led light bar from baja designs and mount it to your roof,lol food for thought


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

jak, stop posting.


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

Like someone asked previously. Would you make custom tail lights? Something like the 2010+ BMW 5,7 tailights?


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

Well I could have had a cheaper costing setup the labor threw everything over the top. A retrofit is a great investment for someone like me. I literally live out in the country and there's only like 3 street lights on my road and a few on the main road. Cost didn't matter to much to me. In all honesty you can get a MUCH cheaper than mine. Look on pg 2 I threw 3 different set ups on there.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

DP, sorry about my post about tails, I did not intend to spam.

Your retrofit is simply amazing.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm not concerned. if he can make custom tail lights that would be cool. I was just posting to let people know You can get a retrofit for alot cheaper than I did. I made a couple theoretical builds on pg 2. It's obviously cheapest to use your OEM lights but your might be out of comission for a lil while depending on what projector you go with.


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

maven said:


> Theres lots of schools of thought on lighting....I consider them a safety and performance item, like brakes, your car is truly a well rounded performer unless it has it all. SOme people consider everything besides horsepower frivolous. Like the guys who add 100+hp to their cars but dont touch the brakes.


.....or the people that put huge rims on their cars..and dont upgrade anything.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

maven said:


> Theres lots of schools of thought on lighting....I consider them a safety and performance item, like brakes, your car is truly a well rounded performer unless it has it all. SOme people consider everything besides horsepower frivolous. Like the guys who add 100+hp to their cars but dont touch the brakes.


I agree, but ONLY if you live in the middle of nowhere. I went for a 240 mile, 5 hour drive last night (starting at sun down), and 20 miles from home I had to pull over and let my friend take over because I had a splitting migrane from how bright headlights are now a days. I'm sorry, but if I have to turn my emergency flashers on to stop on the side of a highway, its a _______ problem. 



Dpedraza said:


> I'm not concerned. if he can make custom tail lights that would be cool. I was just posting to let people know You can get a retrofit for alot cheaper than I did. I made a couple theoretical builds on pg 2. It's obviously cheapest to use your OEM lights but your might be out of comission for a lil while depending on what projector you go with.


I'm probably going to try and find a couple vendors and shoot them ideas. I might not exactly have bank at my disposal, but if one or two could make a reasonable (cost wise) custom tail light for the Cruze, I doubt they'd find it hard to sell them and make more.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

I havent taken apart any Cruze taillights yet. But Id be happy to install any of the aftermarket LEDs module for anyoneone intersted and of course Id be willing to talk to anyone who has ideas for any custom lights. I will say that I do not currently manufacture custom lenses, so thats about the only thing out of the question.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

limited360 said:


> $35 vs $1000+ is a silly difference for safety and performance. Modern reflector housings do not create the same glare as they used to...
> 
> I have been doing retrofits for over 10 years. Did E55 bi-xenon projectors in a 98 Grand Cherokee as my first project. Its a cost vs. benefit for me...


well if you were to do a retrofit yourself if would A TON cheaper.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Any output shots? I'd love to see what some good HID projectors can do!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

maven said:


> I havent taken apart any Cruze taillights yet. But Id be happy to install any of the aftermarket LEDs module for anyoneone intersted and of course Id be willing to talk to anyone who has ideas for any custom lights. I will say that I do not currently manufacture custom lenses, so thats about the only thing out of the question.


just throwen an idea out there can you do hid taillights,ie have a projector with and hid in it for your brake light and leds around them for DRLs


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> just throwen an idea out there can you do hid taillights,ie have a projector with and hid in it for your brake light and leds around them for DRLs


HID brake lights is a bad idea. Not only are they about 3-4 times brighter than allowed by law, the big issue is that it takes time for bulbs and ballasts to to turn on and warm to full brilliance, and they dont really like to be cycled on and off very quickly (think stop and go traffic) HID reverse lights are possible though. And if you want stupid bright brake lights thats possible too, just with LEDs.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

maven said:


> HID brake lights is a bad idea. Not only are they about 3-4 times brighter than allowed by law, the big issue is that it takes time for bulbs and ballasts to to turn on and warm to full brilliance, and they dont really like to be cycled on and off very quickly (think stop and go traffic) HID reverse lights are possible though. And if you want stupid bright brake lights thats possible too, just with LEDs.


cant i just run hids then in my original taillights?in the reverse light


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes, its possible to modify an HID lamp to work in the reverse lights.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

No output shots its been cold. I'll try this weekend


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

i knew retros on this car would look awesome im jealous of the cruze headlights


----------



## Protizmenos (Feb 24, 2011)

Hid tail lights??????? WTF!?


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

Protizmenos said:


> Hid tail lights??????? WTF!?


Better idea than my hid dome light. My eyes always hurt when I get into my car.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Do you have any problems with the DRL now that you have the retro installed? Or do you simply turn off the auto lights?


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

I flick off auto lights as soon as I turn on the car. I really wish I could deactivate auto lights all the time but apparently that's not allowed


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

you can't take out the DRL fuse? that would at least help during the day. Your lights would then activate on their own at night like usual.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

There is no DRL fuse... all controlled via the BCM


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

Probably easiest to make a harness that will power up the HID's off the parking lights. If you had a relay that that turned on with the parking lights it would come on with the auto lights. You could do the angel eyes or led whatever off of the headlight circuit. Then you would have DRL LEDs and HID's auto. The only thing is I think the remote start turns on the parking lights so it would turn the headlights on if you remote start it. 

Something to consider since there is no fuse to pull.


----------

